# Hand wired



## zulu42 (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 22, 2022)

-

Somehow, it looks like in my guitar amp!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 22, 2022)

If you cut the red wire, will it blow up?   

Interesting image, I'll assume it actually works.


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 22, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> Somehow, it looks like in my guitar amp!


Yep a vintage hand wired tube amp would look similar



K9Kirk said:


> If you cut the red wire, will it blow up?
> 
> Interesting image, I'll assume it actually works.


not gonna try the wire! I'm assuming it works also.


----------



## Rickbb (Jan 22, 2022)

Wife’s grandmother spent 30+ years hand wiring and soldering for Western Electric. She would know exactly what all that is.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 22, 2022)

Wow, that looks complicated......


----------



## terri (Jan 22, 2022)

Even though we chatted about your other hobbies during your interview, I have no idea what the hell you're doing.

🤣


----------



## Hardus Nameous (Jan 22, 2022)

I'm guessing some kind of radio.


----------



## Amocholes (Jan 29, 2022)

Just your basic triode amplifier. I remember them well.


----------



## otherprof (Jan 29, 2022)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 253024


I like everything about this image. Before they built the World Trade Center, the area was known as Radio Row, and you could have walked into any number of shops and bought replacements for every part.


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 29, 2022)

It's a wonderful image that evokes thoughts of a time gone by. My dad used to hand wire electronics, and I still can vividly remember the smell of the flux and solder.


----------

